

Dotcom and the 'doomsday device' - zdw
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10826176

======
spdy
Like what they said about Kevin Mitnick: that he could “whistle into a
telephone and launch a nuclear missile from Norad.”

